

Which site is the suitable site for freelancing without Odesk? - incawater

Hi guys, I am a freelancer.I am earning a handsome emount  from Odesk by Social media marketing.But I am interested in others freelancing site but I have no idea about others site.So I want to know which sites are trusted site for freelancing.
======
rabidonrails
There's a startup in Chicago called matchist that is trying to do a better job
of matching freelance developers. <http://matchist.com>

~~~
timjahn
Co-founder of matchist here.

Thanks Howard! Incawater, happy to answer any questions you might have. We're
working to help freelance web/mobile developers find quality projects that pay
on time, every time.

~~~
jf22
There is a typo on your main page. "feell free" on the developer communication
image.

------
orangethirty
Truth is the real money happens once you leave those sites. Don't trick
yourself into depending on them to get work.

~~~
Throwadev
What do you do when you leave those sites? Where do you find work? Are those
sites a stepping stone to getting started (building network/portfolio, etc)?

~~~
orangethirty
Shoot me an email.

------
bayouborne
On the 'buy' side, I've also used elance.com and freelance.com and found them
all similarly useful. Of the 3, freelance.com seems to have more people with
experience installing and configuring 'big' projects like Canvas/Instructure.

------
nickdean
odesk.com , elance.com and freelancer.com are the big 3 real international
marketplaces. Matchist mentioned above is US only, and from the way you
formulate it your question i assume you are not US based, so it's useless for
you. The best freelance work comes from referrals though, good luck.

